# APR Presents: Audi C6 A6 3.0 TFSI ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Product Page

APR is pleased to present the world's first ECU Upgrade for the 3.0 TFSI engine. After almost a year of 
accelerated life testing through professional motorsport racing, we are pleased to offer you an ECU 
recalibration that is second to none. APR's extensive research and development provides you with a 
powerful ECU Upgrade with no loss of drivability or reliability. Expect huge increases in top-end power, 
improved throttle response and a smoother, more powerful powerband.

The APR 3.0 TFSI ECU Upgrade is an expertly recalibrated engine control strategy that remaps the boost 
pressure, timing and air fuel ratios inside the factory ECU to provide smooth and reliable power as if 
intended by the OEM. APR's ECU Upgrade is developed to work within the OEM and Tier 1 Supplier 
specifications for engine component stress tolerances and performance specifications. APR's ECU 
Upgrades are available in octane specific versions to allow you to take full advantage of the fuel 
quality available in your area. APR's forthcoming patented EMCS functionality puts the control of the 
engine's operation at your finger tips and allows for additional features and options to be installed to 
your OEM ECU.

Not only does our Stage I ECU Upgrade give you higher peak numbers of 313 horsepower and 323-ft. 
of torque measured at all 4 wheels, but also gains of up to 95 all wheel horsepower and 75lb-ft are 
available throughout the power band! APR's ECU Upgrade is the best power per dollar modification for 
the new 3.0 TFSI and gives it just the extra edge these cars lack from the factory without pushing the 
limits. With factory like smoothness and drivability APR's ECU Upgrade will fill the void in an otherwise 
excellent car.



















_Full graphs and data report on our website_


*Acceleration Testing*
_All figures measured by APR using a stock C6 A6 3.0TFSI Tiptronic. Because the factory speed limiter 
is set to 125mph, the stock runs were conducted with the speed limiter removed. APR Stage I runs were 
preformed with APR Stage I 93 Octane programming. All runs were conducted from the same starting point._

*0-60 MPH*
5.5 - Stock
4.7 - APR Stage I

*0-100 MPH*
12.8 - Stock
10.6 - APR Stage I

*60-120 MPH*
13.2 - Stock
10.4 - APR Stage I

*60-130 MPH*
18.3 - Stock
13.3 - APR Stage I









*Price* $1,499

*How to Purchase*

You must visit an APR Dealer to have your ECU setup, 
removed and sent to the APR Headquarters for installation. ECU's cannot be sent directly to APR. 
Typically your ECU is return shipped to the APR dealer the same day we receive it.


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

This is my wife's exact spec for her car.... if it wasn't for the fact you have to ship the ECU out I'd give this serious thought. 

If it was a same day thing I could probably get away with it, but not if it has to sit for a few days somewhere... 

Looks damn impressive though... :thumbup: 

Up from 300bhp to ~ 370bhp


----------

